# Steiner Announces New Nighthunter Xtreme Illuminated Riflescope Series



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Steiner Announces New Nighthunter Xtreme Illuminated Riflescope Series*










* Steiner Nighthunter Xtreme 1-5x24 (4A-i Reticle) (Part#6124) @ $2249.99

Steiner Nighthunter Xtreme 1.6-8x42 (4A-i Reticle) (Part#6142) @ $2399.99

Steiner Nighthunter Xtreme 2-10x50 (4A-i Reticle) (Part#6250) @ $2699.99

Steiner Nighthunter Xtreme 3-15x56 (4A-i Reticle) (Part#6356) @ $2799.99*

We got notified this weekend that these are new for 2014 and in stock @ Steiner. We have not physically seen these yet and most likely will not until SHOT Show in January which makes it that we have no formed opinion on them. This post is strictly informative as an announcement of new product.

*The night scope*
Especially good for hunting from stands during twilight and into the night. Thanks to its optimal light yield, the rifle scope can acquire the target even under the most difficult conditions. Extremely finely dimmable illuminated red dot that automatically turns on in the position last stored when in the firing position. 
• Outstanding light transmission:
• The newly developed Diamond-Night-Coating achieves an overwhelming result of 94% light transmission
• This optic allows you to see beyond the borders of light and enlarges your hunting possibilities

*5-Power Zoom*
The 5-Power Zoom factor always offers the right magnification and a generous field of view. The magnification is readable from the firing position.

*STEINER Diamond-Night-Coating*
By developing this completely new type of Diamond-Night-Coating technology, STEINER has developed optics that are fully attuned to hunting and which set new standards. The use and combination of rare fluorides and mineral substances ensure unrivalled light transmission across the entire light spectrum. The images are razor-sharp with the highest level of contrast - right to the edge. Contours are always clearly and distinctly visible and diffused light is reduced to a minimum. These factors guarantee the best possible conditions for observation even in the worst light conditions.

*STEINER High-Definition-Optics*
Optimally suited for regular, professional use. A highly specialised coating provides first-class light transmission. The images are pin sharp and of the highest contrast - right to the edge. Diffused light is reduced to a minimum. Contours are always sharp and distinctly visible, even in poor light or at the onset of dusk.

*STEINER Smart Illumination*
The reticle's illuminated red dot on the 2nd focal plane is distinguished by extreme brightness and remains clearly distinct even in very bright surroundings. For the onset of dusk and during the night the illumination can be finely dimmed. An innovative motion sensor deactivates the illumination as soon as the rifle is set aside. As soon as it is again placed in the firing position, the illuminated red dot is once again activated in the last setting, thanks to the memory function. The auto-off after 3 hours of inactivity ensures a long battery life. 
*Illumination control*
•Easy to use on/ off switch
•Stepless control of brightness (with dimmer)
•Auto off when putting the gun sidewise or upright
•As soon as you take the gun back the last made adjustment switches on automatically
•Auto off after 3 hous of non use
•Perfect dot with most modern technology
•For the 1-5x24: very bright dot adjustment possible for brightest day light and / or snowy conditions

*STEINER Nano-Protection*
The hydrophobic coating gives the lenses a dirt- and water-repellent surface, thereby protecting against external effects and making cleaning easier. Rain, snow and moisture disappear from the field of view.

*STEINER ComfortUse*
As in the highly regarded STEINER binoculars, special attention is given to intuitive operation in the Nighthunter Xtreme rifle scopes. Especially good grip characteristics guarantee secure handling even with gloves. All settings are also easily readable from the firing position.

*STEINER NoNoise*
The Nighthunter Xtreme concept is optimised for silent operation. Rubber armouring on the protruding operating elements ensure effective sound absorption.

*Parallax adjustment*
Prevents possible sighting errors at long distances caused by astigmatic aberrations. Setting the distance to the target corrects for parallax errors and optimizes sharpness.

*Accessories*
The Nighthunter Xtreme rifle scopes come complete with well designed accessories. The spare battery for the reticle illumination is located in the lid compartment. The tough neoprene case offers protection for the scope optics, can be removed quickly and quietly and can be used as a base on which to rest the rifle.

*STEINER EXTREME RUGGEDNESS:*
Withstands recoil of strongest and largest calibers ( tested with more than 1.000 times gravity)
Most modern materials, smallest production tolerances, highest precision
Anodized aluminium
Nitrogen filling
Water pressure proof to 2 m
Temperature resistant (-25°- +63°)
Steiner Nano Protection ensuring clear vision at all times
Specific models with specifications and dimensions serving all
Hunting, weather and light conditions
Regional specialities
Fitting all arms (models available with and without rail)
Innovative high precision operating elements
Rubber armouring ensures perfect grip (even with gloves) and is noise reducing
All scales can be read in shooting position
Vintage and elevation can be set back to zero
Spare batterie included in the cap of the elevation knob
Comes with neopren scope cover

*Extreme ruggedness*
Highly resistant materials and precise construction lend the rifle scopes an especially high degree of stability, even when used with high calibres.

*STEINER Nitrogen-Pressure-System*
Fogging or formation of condensation on the inside of the scope is completely eliminated by this high-tech solution from STEINER .

*Water pressure proof*
Nighthunter rifle scopes resist water pressure up to 2 m. Special sealing techniques make this possible. No dust, no dirt and no moisture can penetrate inside.

*Temperature resistant*
Even temperature variations of -25 °C to +65 °C will not adversely affect the functionality of Nighthunter rifle scopes.

*Made in Germany*
The rifle scopes in the Nighthunter series are manufactured in Germany and tested under the STEINER quality standard.

As stated, these are available @ Steiner so if you are interested in one we can obtain it for you.

Happy Holidays


----------

